# Teach me about Audi Drive Select with Magnetic Ride



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

So as far as I know ADS will control the suspension, transmission shifts and the throttle (engine response), based on 4 settings; comfort, auto, dynamic and individual (custom).

Audi Magnetic ride will correct the suspension (shocks) on the fly based on 2 settings; Sport and normal.

Do these 2 systems work together or separately? can ADS adjust the mag ride? Will one override the other?

Any info provided would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

It should set it to whatever you desire.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

The ADS has a setting for:
steering
engine
suspension

Putting the shifter in D or S changes the transmission mapping

Neither one changes the same thing.
While there are 4 ADS settings each item essentially has two settings: comfort and dynamic. The auto and individual settings just let you go between those two.

In the case of the air ride suspension on some of the other cars, it would raise and lower the car based on which setting it was in. I am unclear if mag ride will do that or not. The ADS will control the mag ride and you will get a softer more comfortable ride or you will get a harsher more planted ride depending on your setting.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any idea how ADS is able to change the dynamics of the handling on non-magride? Throttle and steering are electronic, so it makes sense, but how would it change the struts behavior if mechanical? I can't imagine there's a servo or some such changing the dampening.

Air ride is a different beast and uses pumps to raise the suspension. Magride uses shocks with magnetic particles in the fluid that can be influenced electronically to stiffen/soften the ride. I'd be sold on magride if it impacted ride height.


----------



## Allblacks (Mar 6, 2014)

Chimera said:


> Any idea how ADS is able to change the dynamics of the handling on non-magride? Throttle and steering are electronic, so it makes sense, but how would it change the struts behavior if mechanical? I can't imagine there's a servo or some such changing the dampening.
> 
> Air ride is a different beast and uses pumps to raise the suspension. Magride uses shocks with magnetic particles in the fluid that can be influenced electronically to stiffen/soften the ride. I'd be sold on magride if it impacted ride height.


Here is the reply from other Forum, I just copy and paste.

"Magnetic Ride is a Stand Alone Option, but is controlled through ADS

So - if you don't specify Magnetic Ride, the Options available to you through ADS are:
Throttle response & Gearbox Shift Points (S-Tronic)
Steering weighting
Lights
ACC
Engine/Exhaust Sound


If you option up Magnetic Ride you get:
Throttle response & Gearbox Shift Points (S-Tronic)
Steering weighting
Lights
ACC
Damper Control (Mag Ride) - Comfort, Auto, Dynamic
Engine/Exhaust Sound

Suspension height is the same, with or without Mag Ride"


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Correct, as I understand it... no magride, no ADS suspension control.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

If I buy a mag ride car, drive it for 100k miles and the shocks are worn out, can I replace them with a standard type shock? I realize it would put it back to a standard "non mag ride" car but would there be anything to prevent me from making this change? I would assume not as I am guessing the shocks and springs still mount in the standard hardware.

My guess is the mag ride suspension replacements will cost a lot and with my then 7-8 year old car I may not want to do it. Knowing this now tells me what I am getting into.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dmorrow said:


> If I buy a mag ride car, drive it for 100k miles and the shocks are worn out, can I replace them with a standard type shock? I realize it would put it back to a standard "non mag ride" car but would there be anything to prevent me from making this change? I would assume not as I am guessing the shocks and springs still mount in the standard hardware.
> 
> My guess is the mag ride suspension replacements will cost a lot and with my then 7-8 year old car I may not want to do it. Knowing this now tells me what I am getting into.


You and I are thinking the same way. In theory, we'd just have to code magnetic ride out of the car with VCDS. In reality, no-cost coding has proven to be an issue for the B8 guys, and KW has come to the rescue with a $400 "box" that fools the suspension controller: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...bling-ADS-Suspension-and-using-non-ADS-shocks.

Maybe our cars will be advanced enough to allow a complete code-out of the ADS struts without relying on the KW item. I'm afraid I still believe standard struts plus a $400 KW part would be cheaper than four ADS struts.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> If I buy a mag ride car, drive it for 100k miles and the shocks are worn out, can I replace them with a standard type shock? I realize it would put it back to a standard "non mag ride" car but would there be anything to prevent me from making this change? I would assume not as I am guessing the shocks and springs still mount in the standard hardware.
> 
> My guess is the mag ride suspension replacements will cost a lot and with my then 7-8 year old car I may not want to do it. Knowing this now tells me what I am getting into.


I don't see why you wouldn't be able to, I've read some Audi TT/R8 forum posts since they are the main ones with the option just because of a similar worry. However, what I also read was that it would "throw codes left and right". My question is whether it would be as simple as recoding via vagcom to get rid of those errors or if they are more deeply connected to the electronics of the car.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> You and I are thinking the same way. In theory, we'd just have to code magnetic ride out of the car with VCDS. In reality, no-cost coding has proven to be an issue for the B8 guys, and KW has come to the rescue with a $400 "box" that fools the suspension controller: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...bling-ADS-Suspension-and-using-non-ADS-shocks.
> 
> Maybe our cars will be advanced enough to allow a complete code-out of the ADS struts without relying on the KW item. I'm afraid I still believe standard struts plus a $400 KW part would be cheaper than four ADS struts.


Ha, you beat me to it.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Have there been any documented cases of someone replacing mag ride shocks because they were worn out?
Most of the people that I have heard from are replacing them because they want a stiffer ride for the track or they want to lower it beyond sport ride height.
Since the mag ride fluid is sealed and the electrical charges shouldn't change, I don't see any reason that these shocks/struts would ever wear out.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Cyncris said:


> Have there been any documented cases of someone replacing mag ride shocks because they were worn out?
> Most of the people that I have heard from are replacing them because they want a stiffer ride for the track or they want to lower it beyond sport ride height.
> Since the mag ride fluid is sealed and the electrical charges shouldn't change, I don't see any reason that these shocks/struts would ever wear out.


I have known of one TT that had leaky shocks, by leaky it was just a quarter sized area with oil, and had them replaced under warranty. I have also only ever read about one R8 doing it as well.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Cyncris said:


> Have there been any documented cases of someone replacing mag ride shocks because they were worn out?
> Most of the people that I have heard from are replacing them because they want a stiffer ride for the track or they want to lower it beyond sport ride height.
> Since the mag ride fluid is sealed and the electrical charges shouldn't change, I don't see any reason that these shocks/struts would ever wear out.


Here's another one: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ampers-(shocks-struts)-Part-Numbers-and-Costs

The S4 ADS suspension is made up of electromagnetically controlled gas dampers, so not the same thing we'll be getting. All prices and failures in that thread are related to the S4 suspension, so not completely representative of what we'll get. If I were a betting man, I'd bet that the S4 dampers will look like a deal in comparison to our magnetic dampers. Maybe their inclusion in more vehicles (TT, maybe B9 S4?) will serve to bring the price in line.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Cyncris said:


> Have there been any documented cases of someone replacing mag ride shocks because they were worn out?
> Most of the people that I have heard from are replacing them because they want a stiffer ride for the track or they want to lower it beyond sport ride height.
> Since the mag ride fluid is sealed and the electrical charges shouldn't change, I don't see any reason that these shocks/struts would ever wear out.


What percentage or number have gotten to 100k miles? I have never heard of a shock that didn't eventually wear out. If they could build a mag ride that wouldn't wear out I would think they would do the same with a standard shock. It still has internal parts and seals that should wear.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

I like the idea of mag ride and the adjustable settings. But after reading some reviews, IDK if I would check that box. 


Reviews: 

- Having had Audi mag ride on my last three Audis (S3 SB, TTS and then TTRS+) I would not recommend it. Had it not been standard on the TT's I had, I would never have specced it. Inconsistent handling - especially on a damp road and on the sport setting, all it does it makes your car uncomfortable. Fine I guess if you only drive on race track, but on UK roads it's a waste of money IMO. In fact, the one track day I had with my RS, I lapped quicker with the mag ride left in its standard setting!

- Just to say if the mag ride is as crap and useless as it is in my TTS I wouldn't bother! Inconsistent ride and handling, jittery in the wet and then put it in sport mode and the car becomes very uncomfortable with no discernible improvement in grip - in fact I personally think the car is quicker through the bends when left in the standard setting. I'm not going to spec it on my new S3.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

RyanA3 said:


> I like the idea of mag ride and the adjustable settings. But after reading some reviews, IDK if I would check that box.
> 
> 
> Reviews:
> ...


Might be worth it for standard and comfort settings then?


----------

